# GRAND RIVER (6th Street and Riverside Park)



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi, I just moved from the Lansing area back to Grand Rapids, and was curious whether there is any good bass fishing at either 6th street or Riverside. I don't have a boat, so my options seem to be somewhat limited. Also, while fishing crankbaits yesterday at 6th street, I hooked into either a Pike, or Musky but as soon as it was on, it went right through my 30lb spiderwire stealth. Any suggestions as to what kind of tackle works well down near the dam for bass (if there are any there)? I've already found a few holes loaded down with fish, but it seems they want no part of the tube baits and beetle spins that work so well for me in Lansing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

There are a TON of smallies at 6th street. If you want to fish them from shore, the east side works best... standing on the rocks at the boat launch and tossing spinners and curly tails has worked for me in the past.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

northpark bridge under it we see some people haveing some luck or you chould try the lookout docks at the whitecaps ball field. steve k8vol


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Crawlers seem to work better this time of the year. look for back eddies and current breaks, also try an jig and twister tails.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

at the carp fest i threw tubes, jigs, cranks... w/ not much to show... cept 1 smallie on a tube. i switchted to a 1/4oz stand-up jig w/ a greenpumpkin smallie sweet beaver (small size) and took 5 fish in as many casts under the first coffer..... nothing huge.. but that was definitley the bait they wanted to see.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Huh...huh....huh....huh.... you said beaver..... huh....huh....huh....huh.....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

If I was fishing below Sixth St. I'd use minnows with very small jigheads (1/64 oz) under a float.

Splitshot needs to see this thread. He grew up fishing the Riverside Park/North Park area. I'm a West Sider and we stuck to our side of the river......:lol:


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

went out august 30 in the afternoon to kill some time, and ended up killing the smallies...ended up w/ about 15 in an hour or so...problem is, none were over 6" lolol. now that the salmon are running, it's time to change the gear up a bit. anybody have suggestions as to what kind of rod/reel setup i should be using? having never fished salmon, i'm wondering if my shimano sahara / medium/heavy action ugly stik combo willl work. also, is the technique used for salmon similar to catfish (line w/ weight, barrel swivel, leader/bait)? it looked like that's the setup people were using but i don't want to go out looking like a moron and getting skunked.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

That should work... as long as the rod has some length to offer the fish some play... if not they are simply going to run on you.

At THIS time however, the salmon will far and few between... they have really not started their "run" up the Grand yet... water is still a bit warm in the river.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Riverside use to be great for smallies I would use minnows and a bobber and keep it close to shore. The area was real good but I have not fished it in years. It is also good for a lot of other fish.


----------

